# Kefalonia bound - all help and info gratefully received.



## Fozbot65 (Jun 16, 2014)

We are planning on moving to Kefalonia from Torbay, England in the next couple of years (maybe sooner if made redundant here), and are starting to gather info about costs involved.

The costs so far we are looking at are usual utilities, electricity, water, telephone and broadband, etc as well as costs of building a property and processes involved, including solicitors, etc.

More questions will come about as we progress, so all and any specific help for Kefalonia is great.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

Fozbot65, 

My advice to you is rent for a year or two first before buying or building.
Electricity is as expensive as in the UK and the same can be said for telephone & Broadband .

The cost of buildinga proerty with taxes is not cheap anymore and the process can be a bit frustrating.

Having said all that it is a lovely place to live


----------



## Fozbot65 (Jun 16, 2014)

Many thanks for this bit of advice.

Paul


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to kefelonia*

I think the above member is quite right,rent for a while to check out where you really wont to be.We have been building a house since 2007 and believe me its not something you should enter into lightly and my husband is greek,it can be ok if you stay real small and simple design,that way you can build something which will withstand the horrendous earthquakes that can happen in greece.If you buy an existing house make sure it is not very old as they will not have the most up to date earthquake building regs,I wouldnt buy more than 10 years old,only after the last regs laid down by the government,people want lovely old village houses,they are so lovely but you may see your money in a pile of rubble.I have looked at gorgeous new builds recently and developers have them sitting there from new because of the crisis which means you could catch a lovely place with a fairly low price tag.And all you have to do is walk in and hang your clothes up,no stress!I pay 29 euro a month for international,national.internet and half hour to all mobiles who also have Wind which is all over greece.You can talk all day on international for phoning home which makes one feel not so distant from loved ones.


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes I totally agree with Concertina, do by a newish house, as I did see lots of old damaged houses due to a recent earthquake.


----------



## Fozbot65 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you for advice.

Paul


----------



## Madogwoman (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi, did you move to Kefalonia successfully ? - We are seriously thinking of doing the same in around 4 to 5 years time, renting first ... I am just a bit concerned about feeling isolated, but then again I shudder at the thought of living on a urbanisation in Spain !


----------

